# Chinese hand plane



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

My brother in law gave this to me. He said it was given to him when you lived in Taiwan in the early seventies. I have no idea how to use it. The plane iron is almost two and a half inches wide and obviously pretty thick.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You need to post the model number or a picture of it to get any help.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Planes*



ChuckBarnett said:


> I have no idea how to use it.


Chuck
They plane a lot of wood in foreign countries, so let's assume this is a working hand plane. Now see your quote above. If you don't know how to set-up and use a hand plane properly, it won't matter what country it came from. 
A hand plane is one of the more difficult hand tools to master. 
Before you use it on a project, you will need to learn the basics of 1st setting up the plane and then how to use it. 
It's not as hard as learning to play a musical instrument. :laughing:


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

Okay, I don't know what happened, but I thought that I had included a photo. So here goes...


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Planes*

the plane pictured is old school for sure. 
Start with a very sharp blade. 
Adjust the depth of the blade where it just barely protrudes through the bed. You want to shave the wood, slicing slivers that are so thin they are transparent. A good wood to start on would be pine or fir. 
If the blade is set too deep, it will gouge and tear your wood. 
Always move the plane with the grain, holding your plane at a 30 degree angle. 
I hope you find this helpful.


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

Jusr guessing, wouldn't that plane be pulled like a 
Japanese plane?


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

First question: have you used ANY hand plane before?

I would guess it's Japanese, though I've seen a bunch of Chinese planes that are similar.

It's almost certainly designed to be used with a pull stroke, although it will almost certainly work on a push stroke as well. You'll want to grip the body of the plane from the top, and draw it towards you along the work. 

Adjustment, as with European wooden planes, is done with a small hammer. Personally, I like a panel-beating mallet adjusting wooden planes: it's hard enough to transfer a lot of force, but soft enough not to damage the wood or the back of the iron.

There's a video here that has at least some basic information: http://woodtreks.com/the-use-and-characteristics-of-japanese-hand-planes/156/

I'm certainly not an expert, but it looks reasonably good to me.


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

Great video. Thank you. 
I'm still unsure about using it properly as nothing was said about the purpose of the handles. 
And, yes, I have done a little planing. Basic ideas and what I've picked up.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not honestly sure what the deal is with the handles. I've seen them on a few planes, and my assumption is that they're to make it easier to grip. I've never actually used one, though, so I'm not sure.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's a good article*



amckenzie4 said:


> I'm not honestly sure what the deal is with the handles. I've seen them on a few planes, and my assumption is that they're to make it easier to grip. I've never actually used one, though, so I'm not sure.


Check out the illustration showing the planes handles being gripped as it's pulled toward the carpenter:
http://thecarpentryway.blogspot.com/2011/12/just-scraping-by.html


----------



## shknife (Apr 17, 2018)

this is Taiwanese plane, which is fascinating due to it's a hibernation of Chinese and Japanese plane as Taiwan was colony of japan from 1900 to 1945 and ethnic Chinese Majority.

they are push planes using the sticks handle like Chinese plane, but using Japanese tappered iron and mounted to wooden body using slots like Japanese plane, the bottom trimming method is concave as japanese.

if you are interest, search 台灣傳統鉋刀


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> Check out the illustration showing the planes handles being gripped as it's pulled toward the carpenter:
> http://thecarpentryway.blogspot.com/2011/12/just-scraping-by.html


Looks like the plane is being pushed to me. idk. The long section of the plane and blade are extending out from him in the illustration. If this is a scrub plane as opposed to a smoother. It would make sense to push it since the plane can break free after finishing a high spot. Don't want that coming at you when it breaks free.


----------

